# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης - Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.

## Polyneikos

To λογότυπο της *Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φιτνες - Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.* που συστήθηκε το 2019. 
Αναμένονται εξελίξεις και η ανακοίνωση των αγώνων εντός του 2020!

----------


## NASSER

Καλή αρχή στην ΠΟΣΔ και στα πρόσωπα που την εκπροσωπούν. Προσωπικά θα ήθελαν να υπάρξει ένα δελτίο τύπου της ''νεοσύστατης'' ομοσπονδίας. Αυτό είναι το πρέπον εφόσον όλα έχουν ακολουθήσει νομικά θεσμικά πλαίσια. Έως τώρα γνωρίζαμε την ΕΟΣΔ και βλέπουμε τώρα ΠΟΣΔ και από κάτω το λογότυπο της IFBB με την παλιά μορφή και όχι κάποιας νεοσύστατης... Στην ουσία τι αλλάζει? Ή μήπως ειναι κάτι καινούργιο και διαφορετικό?

----------


## Polyneikos

Για να συμπληρώσoυμε την αρχική ανακοίνωση, οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι η Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. με το καθεστώς που γνωρίζαμε δεν υφίσταται , μιας και σχεδόν όλοι οι Σύλλογοι έχουν αποχωρήσει με αίτηση διαγραφής.
Με ένα νέο σχήμα, που ηγήθηκε της πρωτοβουλίας ο *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης*, έχοντας ήδη στο ενεργητικό του τις διεθνείς διοργανώσεις της τελευταίας 4ετίας στην IFBB, ανέλαβε να συστήσει την *Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης - Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.* , έχοντας ήδη πάρει την αναγνωριση της Ομοσπονδίας πληρώντας τα τυπικά κριτήρια.
Η νέα Ομοσπονδία συστάθηκε με την ένωση *27 Συλλόγων* (20 συλλόγους προβλέπει ο αθλητικός νόμος ), με την κατάθεση και απόφαση καταστατικού απο το Πρωτοδικείο, με την εκλογή Διοικητικού συμβουλίου, με την αναγνώριση της από την παγκόσμια ομοσπονδία (IFBB) και την αντιπροσώπευση της παγκόσμιας από την συσταθεισα ελληνική (affiliation) και τέλος την κατάθεση όλων αυτών στην Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού.
Όπως όλα δείχνουν το νέο σχήμα θα προκρίνει τα οφέλη μιας Αναγνωρισμένης Ομοσπονδίας απο την Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού, προσπαθώντας να δώσει μια νέα ώθηση σε Αθλητές και Συλλόγους, έχοντας ήδη ένα πλούσιο καλεντάρι διοργάνωσης εγχώριων και διεθνών αγώνων -εντός των συνόρων- αλλά και πολυάριθμων διεθνών αποστολών με αρχή το Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της Ισπανίας , τον Μαϊο , το Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα ενώ εντός των συνόρων αναμένονται το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα , το Elite Pro, το Dr Raphael Santonja Amateur Cup  και το Μεσογειακό Πρωτάθλημα.
Θα αναμένουμε πολύ προσεχώς τα Δελτία Τύπου της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. ενημερώνοντας αξιόπιστα το κοινό.

----------


## NASSER

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση Κώστα. Εννοείται θα περιμένουμε και το επίσημο δελτίο τύπο από την ΠΟΣΔ. Με τα όσα αναφέρει ο Κώστας ο τίτλος με IFBB απευθύνεται στην IFBB Elite. Θα θέλαμε φυσικά να έχουμε όλοι πλήρη εικόνα στην επιλογή του ίδιου σχήματος (αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με) να αλλάξει τίτλο και να θέσει μια νέα αρχή.

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατουσίαν η Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. θα είναι η Ομοσπονδία που θα  αντιπροσωπεύει στην Ελλάδα πλέον την IFBB International (Raphael Santonja) για τους Ερασιτέχνες αθλητές και το επαγγελματικό της κομμάτι, Elite Pro.

----------


## liveris

για πιο λογο εγινε ολο αυτο? γνωριζετε?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^....για πολλους λογους. Να δουμε τι ,που, κ αν θαλλαξει κατι απ εδω κ περα.
Βασικα θα εχει το πλεονεκτημα οτι θα ειναι η  ανεγνωρισμενη ομοσπονδια στην Ελλαδα για το αθλημα απο το Υπουργειο Αθλητισμου.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Υπήρχαν έντονες αντιδράσεις και δυσαρέσκεια για την λειτουργία της ΕΟΣΔ  και κάποιο είδος αυταρχισμού του προέδρου και κάπου δεν μπόρεσε μεσα στον ίδιο οργανισμό να βρεθεί μια χρυσή τομή και να διορθωθούν κάποια κακώς κείμενα ,

Εφόσον συλλογικά μέσα απο το όργανο που είναι το διοικητικό συμβούλιο δεν βρέθηκε μια συμφωνία για αναθεώρηση και αναγέννηση και να βγεί απο το τέλμα που είχε περιέλθει η ομοσπονδία ,  ήταν θέμα χρόνου να γίνει κάτι τετοιο καθώς δεν είναι εύκολο κάποιος να ηγηθεί και να φτιάξει κάτι νέο σε ουσία και αυτό το έκανε με μεθοδικότητα ο *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνη*ς 
όταν η προηγούμενη διοίκηση αναλώθηκε περισσότερο όχι για να διορθώσει κάποια κακώς κείμενα , αφουγκράζοντας αθλητες και παράγοντες , αλλα πως να κυνηγήσει άλλες ομοσπονδίες ώστε βρίσκοντας παρατυπίες να μείνει τελικα άνευ ανταγωνισμού χωρίς στην ουσία να αναβαθμίσει το άθλημα και να υπάρχει κάποια εξέλιξη θετική για τούς αθλητες 
Γιατι σε δύσκολους καιρούς αν δεν υπάρχει οικονομική στήριξη ,τότε ούτε τα βασικά και απαιτούμενα δεν μπορούν να απολαμβάνουν οι αθλητες και όταν χορηγοί μπαίνουν σε πολλους αγώνες είναι πιο δύσκολα  να δίνουν καθε φορα ικανοποιητικά ποσά άρα και έσοδα στούς αγωνες , πόσο μάλιστα όταν αγώνες υψηλού επιπέδου όπως έγιναν στο Ναυπλιο ήταν με δωρεάν είσοδο 

Ηδη τα πρώτα μέτρα που ανακοινώθηκαν απο τον νέο Πρόεδρο *Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη* και θα ανακοινωθούν επίσημα είναι άκρως ενθαρυντικα ώς αναφορα τα έξοδα των αθλητών που θα συμμετέχουν στούς αγώνες του εξωτερικού 
Όλο το εγχείρημα έχει ξεκινήσει με νέες ιδέες και σκέψεις βελτίωσης σε πολλους τομείς και έφτασε η στιγμή της ολοκλήρωσης της ιδέας και υλοποίησης απο τον νεο Πρόεδρο  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ηλία ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Είναι θέματα που κανονικά θα έπρεπε με τον έναν ή άλλο τρόπο να ανακοινωθούν για να γνωρίζουν όλοι. Το θέμα είναι να μην δούμε να επαναλαμβάνεται η ιστορία της ΕΟΣΔ σε όλους τους τομείς και κυρίως όσο αφορά την διεξαγωγή αγώνων από άλλες ομοσπονδίες-συνδέσμους και την απαγόρευση των αθλητών να συμμετάσχουν όπου επιθυμούν.
Σε πρώτη φάση τα θετικά σχόλια και οι υποσχέσεις ενθαρρύνουν, αλλά θα πρέπει να μπαίνουμε στη λογική κατα πόσο είναι εφικτό να διατηρούμε ισορροπίες στο ''χώρο'' του αθλήματος και να ανατροφοδοτείται η λειτουργία των οργανισμών είτε είναι η ΠΟΣΔ είτε η WABBA είτε η NAC είτε η ΝΑΒΒΑ κλπ
Έπειτα αν θέλουμε οι Έλληνες αθλητές που αντιπροσωπεύουν τις εθνικές αποστολές να διαπρέπεουν ή τουλάχιστον να δείχνουν έναν δυναμισμό, θα πρέπει να στοχεύουμε και σε αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Μέχρι σήμερα οι πιο αξιόλογες προσπάθειες ήταν καθαρά ατομικές και πολλές φορές δεν έγιναν σεβαστές και αναγνωρίσιμες από κανέναν.
Η οικονομική υποστήριξη είναι σημαντικός παράγοντας για να επέλθουν αλλαγές και μάλιστα ριζικές όπως βλέπουμε με την ΠΟΣΔ. Όλοι όμως θα πρέπει να κατανοήσουν πως εκτός από ενδείξεις ενθουσιασμού θα πρέπει να δείξουν πειθαρχία καθώς ο νέος οργανισμός για να είναι λειτουργήσει προδευτικά θα χαράξει κάποιες γραμμές.
Αυριο μεθαύριο τελειώνουν τα παλαμάκια και η διοίκηση θα κηρύξει έναρξη εργασιών... Είμαστε έτοιμοι? Μπορούμε να ανταπεξέλθουμε όλοι ?

----------


## Polyneikos

*Eπίσημο Meeting  Π.Ο.Σ.Δ - IFBB International στην Ισπανία!*


Στα κεντρικά γραφεία της IFBB στη Μαδρίτη βρίσκονται σε επίσημη επίσκεψη ο Πρόεδρος της Πανελληνίας Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φίτνες  κ. Κολιγκιώνης Τάσος ,συνοδευόμενος από τον Γενικό Γραμματέα της Ομοσπονδίας κ. ΚΛΙΑΦΑ Στέλιο ,κατόπιν πρόσκλησης του Προέδρου της IFBB δρ Ράφαελ Σαντόχα στα πλαίσια της επίσημης αναγνώρισης της ΠΟΣΔ ως του νέου εκπρόσωπου της IFBB για το άθλημα της Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φίτνες στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Και το τυπικόν της υπόθεσης κάτι που ήδη γνωρίζαμε και τωρα επίσημα ολοκληρώθηκε ! Καλή αρχή λοιπόν και να υλοποιούνται σταδιακά όλοι οι στόχοι και όραμα για την συνέχεια στο Ελληνικό ΒΒ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Αυτο ειναι το κυριο μελημα ,να γινει οτι καλυτερο για το Ελληνικο ΒΒing κ στην ουσια για τους Αθλητες.

----------


## Babis ElLis

Πότε θα μάθουμε τις ημερομηνίες και τους τόπους διεξαγωγής των πρώτων αγώνων της ΠΟΣΔ;

Επίσης: ενημερώστε παρακαλώ σχετικά με τον αποκλεισμό ή μη των αθλητών που θα συμμετάσχουν σε αγώνες άλλων ομοσπονδιών. Λογικά εφόσον μπαίνει η IFBB International θα ισχύει αυτή η απαγόρευση,  αλλά θα αφορά και στους ερασιτέχνες ή μόνο σε όσους είναι Elite PRO;

----------


## Polyneikos

Το Elite Pro (διεθνής επαγγελματικός) και το Dr Raphael Santonja Amateur Cup (διεθνής ερασιτεχνικός) θα γίνουν μέσα σε ένα ΣαββατοΚύριακο, στο Ναύπλιο , στις 22-23-24 Μαϊου.
Ακούγεται ότι εκεί θα χωρέσει και το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα και μια εβδομάδα νωρίτερα θα γίνει και αγώνας με χρηματικά έπαθλα στην Αθήνα.

Για το υπόλοιπο περί απαγορεύσεων, δεν ξέρουμε και δεν μπορούμε να απαντήσουμε εμείς, μέσω του Συλλόγου που πιθανόν ανήκεις ή θα γραφτείς, θα ενημερωθείς για την επίσημη θέση της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.

----------


## Babis ElLis

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση ενημέρωση.  Εύχομαι καλή αρχή στο νέο αυτό σώμα και καλή δύναμη στον νέο πρόεδρο!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώνεται η διεξαγωγή Αγωνιστικών Τεστ προεπιλογής με σκοπό την στελέχωση της Εθνικής Ομάδας της ΠΟΣΔ η οποία θα συμμετέχει στο Ευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της EBFF-IFBB 6-10 Μαίου 2020 στην Σάντα Σουζάνα,Ισπανία.

Οι ημερομηνίες διεξαγωγής είναι οι εξής:
-8 Μαρτίου 2020 Αθήνα
-15 Μαρτίου 2020 Θεσσαλονίκη


-Για τα ακριβή μέρη και ώρες στα οποία θα διεξαχθούν τα αγωνιστικά τεστ θα υπάρξει νεότερη ανακοίνωση.


-Τα οδοιπορικά έξοδα,διαμονής-διατροφής καθώς και συμμετοχής των αθλητών της Εθνικής Ομάδας θα καλυφθούν εξ ολοκλήρου από την Ομοσπονδία.


Παρακαλούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι αθλητές να επικοινωνήσουν για περαιτέρω λεπτομέρειες με τα Σωματεία τους.


Για το ΔΣ


ΚΟΛΙΓΚΙΩΝΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΟΣ
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΠΟΣΔ


ΚΛΙΑΦΑΣ ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ
Γ.Γ. ΠΟΣΔ

----------


## Polyneikos

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.


Ανακοινώνεται ότι το Τεστ Προεπιλογής Αθηνών με σκοπό την στελέχωση της Εθνικής Ομάδας για το Ευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB 6-10 Μαίου στην Ισπανία θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Κυριακή 8 Μαρτίου 2020 στο* Ξενοδοχείο Ιντερκοντινένταλ, Λ. Συγγρού 89-93 και ώρες 11:00-13:00 στην αίθουσα Arcade ||.*
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι αθλητές παρακαλούνται να προσέλθουν στον χώρο διεξαγωγής μισή ώρα νωρίτερα καθώς και να διαθέτουν αγωνιστικό μαγιό.
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Ομοσπονδία θα καλύψει το σύνολο των εξόδων της Ελληνικής αποστολής.


Το ΔΣ της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Προωρο τεστ 2 μηνες πριν. Προφανως η επιλογη θα γινει με την προβλεψη "πως θα ειναι τοτε".

----------


## Polyneikos

Νομίζω πως κάποιοι αθλητές μπορούν να δείξουν οτι μπορουν να σταθούν σε έναν Ευρωπαϊκό αγώνα, βάσει "κλάσης", δεν νομίζω δλδ τώρα να είναι έτοιμοι, 2 μηνες πριν , αλλά η επιτροπή θα κρίνει ότι υπάρχει η προοπτική για αξιοπρόσεκτη εμφάνιση.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Αυτο ακριβως..."βαση κλασης".

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Έτσι είναι μία έμπειρη κρητική επιτροπή μπορεί άνετα να κρίνει έστω και 2 μήνες πριν την δυνατότητα βελτιωσης και κατα πόσο μπορεί να σταθεί με αξιώσεις ενας αθλητής σε επίπεδο του εξωτερικού 
Και μάλιστα αυτο το λέω έχοντας υπόψιν περιπτώσεις όπου για συμμετοχή σε παγκόσμιο εκτός τον πρώτο έπαιρναν τον δεύτερο που δεν είχε προλάβει να πετύχει την τέλεια φόρμα του και ήταν δεδομένη η βελτίωση μέχρι τον αγώνα και με βάση την μυικότητα του είχε περιθώρια βελτίωσης , ενω ο πρώτος ήταν στο τέρμα και δεν υπήρχε περιθώριο  βελτίωσης και το αποτέλεσμα δικαίωνε πάντα 
Όπως έχω δει και σε κατηγορία με πολύ χαμηλό ανταγωνισμό ο νικητής να μην βγεί καν έξω και μάλιστα και ο ίδιος το είχε συνειδητοποιήσει οτι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να σταθεί σε υψηλό επίπεδο

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

*
Ανακοινώνεται ότι το Τεστ Προεπιλογής Βορείου Ελλάδος με σκοπό την στελέχωση της Εθνικής Ομάδας για το Ευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB 6-10 Μαίου στην Ισπανία θα πραγματοποιηθεί την *Κυριακή 15 Μαρτίου 2020 στο ξενοδοχείο THE MET HOTEL,26ης Οκτωβρίου 48 στην Θεσσαλονίκη και ώρα 11:00 π.μ.*
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι αθλητές παρακαλούνται να προσέλθουν στον χώρο διεξαγωγής μισή ώρα νωρίτερα καθώς και να διαθέτουν αγωνιστικό μαγιό.
Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η Ομοσπονδία θα καλύψει το σύνολο των εξόδων της Ελληνικής αποστολής.


Το ΔΣ της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. 18 ΜΑΡΤΙΟΥ 2020 - ΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΣΠΙΤΙ !

*
Η Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φίτνες με αίσθημα ευθύνης και γνώμονα τις κυβερνητικές κατευθύνσεις ανακοινώνει την αναβολή όλων των αθλητικών διοργανώσεων (εγχώριων και διεθνών)που είχαν προγραμματιστεί να διεξαχθούν εντός των επόμενων μηνών λόγω της πανδημίας του κορωνοϊού. Προτεραιότητα σε αυτές τις κρίσιμες ώρες είναι η διαφύλαξη της δημόσιας υγείας και γι αυτό ακολουθούμε πιστά τις οδηγίες των ειδικών.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. 16 - 07 - 2020
*
Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ανακοινώσουμε ότι την 16/07/2020 δημοσιεύθηκε η απόφαση της λήψης της ειδικής αθλητικής αναγνώρισης της Πανελλήνιας Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φίτνες (ΠΟΣΔ) από την Γενική Γραμματεία Αθλητισμού.
Είναι μια μεγάλη μέρα για το άθλημα της Σωματικής Διάπλασης & του Φίτνες στην χώρα μας και ο Πρόεδρος της Ομοσπονδίας κ.* Αναστάσιος Κολιγκιώνης* θέλει να ευχαριστήσει όλους όσους πίστεψαν στο όνειρο αυτό και συνέβαλαν στην πραγματοποίηση του.
Η ΠΟΣΔ θα συνεχίσει να καλλιεργεί και να αναπτύσσει το άθλημα της Σωματικής Διάπλασης & του Φίτνες σε όλη την Ελλάδα ούτως ώστε να φανεί αντάξια της εμπιστοσύνης της Διεθνούς Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φίτνες (ΙFBB) η οποία από τον Δεκέμβριο του 2019 της έχει αναθέσει την εκπροσώπηση του αθλήματος στην χώρα μας.
Η ΠΟΣΔ είναι και θα παραμείνει ανοιχτή και έτοιμη να δεχτεί όσους επιθυμούν να ενταχτούν στην οικογένεια της Σωματικής Διάπλασης & του Φίτνες και να συμμετέχουν στην αναγέννηση του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα.
Διαβάστε την απόφαση εδώ:

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/%CE%A9%C...yVCvhiby4PjuAc


Η πλήρης ανακοίνωση:

----------


## Muscleboss

Συγχαρητήρια στην ΠΟΣΔ! 

Κώστα αυτό πρακτικά για τους αθλητές τι σημαίνει; Θα αλλάξει κάτι;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μεγάλη επιτυχία και δικαίωση για τον * Αναστάσιο Κολιγκιώνη* που το πίστεψε ασχολήθηκε και τελεσφόρησε όλη η προσπάθεια και δεν είναι αναγνωρισμένο το άθλημα μας ως Ολυμπιακό για να έχει τα όποια πλεονεκτήματα έχουν τα Ολυμπιακά αθλήματα , αλλα αποκτα κύρος η ομοσπονδία με αυτη την αναγνώριση και επίσημα , όπως και οι αγώνες της 
Και μετράει επίσης και η σύνδεση με την Διεθνη Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φίτνες την ΙFBB με αγώνες υψηλού κύρους Επαγγελματικούς και μή και για τα δικα μας δεδομένα εδω στην Ελλάδα θα μπορεί να στελεχωθει με ακόμη περισσότερους συλλογους Γυμναστηρια που θα συμβαλουν στην καλλιέργεια και προώθηση του αθλήματος της Σωματικής Διαπλασης και με τα γνωστα οφέλη προς τα γυμναστήρια συλλόγους ώς πρός την λειτουργία τους σαν σύλλογοι ,(Τα γυμναστήρια πχ θέλουν διευθυντη πτυχιούχο ΤΕΦΑ  με προϋπηρεσία , ενω οι σύλλογοι προπονητή)  και το  γνωρίζουν πολύ καλα οι Γυμναστηριούχοι και ήδη υπάρχοντες Σύλλογοι 
Και εύχομαι να φανούν στην πορεία τα οφελη και μια επικοδομητική πορεία χωρις τις αγκυλώσεις του παρελθόντος για να υπάρχει πραγματικό δέλεαρ και ουσία , χωρίς τακτικές του παρελθόντος να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα του γείτονα , αδιαφορώντας για την δική μας εξέλιξη και πρόοδο

----------


## Polyneikos

> Συγχαρητήρια στην ΠΟΣΔ! 
> 
> Κώστα αυτό πρακτικά για τους αθλητές τι σημαίνει; Θα αλλάξει κάτι;


Πανο επειδή γνωρίζω προσωπικά τον πρόεδρο της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.  Τάσο Κολιγκιώνη και μου έχει αναλύσει το όραμά του, ναι θα αλλάξουν πολλά.
Η τάση της νεοαναγνωρισθείσας Ομοσπονδίας είναι το bodybuilding να πάρει την αίγλη του επίσημου αθλήματος όπως τα υπόλοιπα, αν και η δημοτικότητα σαφώς δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με του μπασκετ πχ.
Θα βγαίνουν επίσημες αποστολές Εθνικής Ομάδας σε Πανευρωπαϊκά & Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα, με έξοδα της Ομοσπονδίας (αεροπορικά, διαμονή, συμμετοχή αθλητή) , με ρουχισμό επίσημο που θα φέρει τα επίσημα χρώματα της χώρας, εθνόσημα κτλ.
Θα υπάρξουν γραφεία Ομοσπονδίας με υπάλληλο όπου ο κάθε αθλητής θα μπορεί να παίρνει τηλέφωνο, θα υπάρχει έδρα για πληροφορίες δλδ.
Είναι και άλλα πολλά που καλύτερα να ακουστούν επίσημα πλέον από την Π.Ο.Σ.Δ., σύντομα πιστεύω!

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Συγχαρητήρια στην ομοσπονδία, αλλά και στον πρόεδρο Κο Τάσο Κολιγκιωνη για την υπομονή και την επιμονή που έδειξε όλο αυτό τον καιρό μέχρι να καταφέρει την αναγνώριση τις Π.Ο.Σ.Δ από την Γ.Γ.Α    :03. Clap:   :03. Clap: 

Ας είναι ένα νέο ξεκίνημα που θα βοηθήσει το άθλημα της σωματικής διαπλασης να αποκτήσει την αίγλη που αξίζει.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ανακοίνωση 15-09-2020: O Μανώλης Καραμανλάκης  προσχωρεί στην Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. !*

Ανακοίνωση.
Προς τους φίλους του αθλήματος και κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο.
Θα ήθελα να ανακοινώσω την προσχώρηση μου ,από σήμερα 15/9/2020, στο δυναμικό της ΠΟΣΔ και τη σύνταξη μου με τις προσπάθειες του προέδρου κ.Κολιγκιωνη και όλων των μελών και να θέσω τον εαυτό μου στη διάθεσή της ομοσπονδίας και την υπηρεσία των στόχων της για την εδραίωση και αναβάθμιση του αθλήματος στη χώρα μας.
Έχοντας υπόψη μου ότι η επίτευξη  του σκοπού και των στόχων της ομοσπονδίας είναι το ίδιο σημαντική με τις διαδικασίες που προωθούν την επίτευξη τους.
Με βάσιμη αισιοδοξία και αυτοπεποίθηση προσχωρω  στο ανθρώπινο κεφάλαιο της ΠΟΣΔ με σκοπό την ενίσχυση του με όλες μου τις δυνάμεις.
Μετά τιμής,
Μανώλης Καραμανλακης.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ειναι φυσιολογική εξέλιξη , γιατι παραδοσιακά ο *Μανώλης* ανήκε και καταξιώθηκε στην ΙΦΒΒ σαν επαγγελματίας και ερασιτέχνης αρχικα και μετα τις αλλαγές και την αναγνώριση της ΠΟΣΔ και όλα αυτα τα ευοίωνα στοιχεία που έθεσε σαν στόχο ο Πρόεδρος *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης* , υπάρχει δέλεαρ και κίνητρο να συμβάλει στην προώθηση του αθλήματός μας απο νέα βάση χωρίς τις αγκυλώσεις και τα λάθη του παρελθόντος !!Καλως ήρθε λοιπόν και σιδερένιος στον νέο του ρόλο και Βάση  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Νέα προσθήκη στις τάξεις της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ., ο Νίκος  Σιγάλας!

Η ανακοίνωση:


*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ

*
Η Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. είναι στην ευχάριστη θέση να ανακοινώσει την προσχώρηση στις τάξεις της του βετεράνου πρωταθλητή Σωματικής Διάπλασης και εμβληματικής φυσιογνωμίας του χώρου κ. Νίκου Σιγάλα ως επίσημου εκφωνητή όλων των μελλοντικών εθνικών αγώνων και πρωταθλημάτων που πρόκειται να πραγματοποιήσει η Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. όταν το επιτρέψουν οι τρέχουσες υγειονομικές συνθήκες.

----------


## Muscleboss

Δυνατή μεταγραφή!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Δυνατη Μεταγραφη και πολλα χρόνια στο χώρο σαν αθλητής και σαν παράγοντας , έχουμε αγωνιστει και συνυπάρξει με τον Νίκο σαν αθλητες στην αποστολή της Εθνικής υπο την Αιγίδα της ΙΦΒΒ και της τοτε ΕΟΣΔ

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πιστευω ο ποιο καλος παρουσιαστης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Στέγαση των γραφείων της Ομοσπονδίας Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. εντός του αθλητικού συγκροτήματος Ναυπλίου*

Ο Δ.Ο.Π.Π.Α.Τ.  Ναυπλίου ανταποκρινόμενος στο αίτημα της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. και αποδεικνύοντας ακόμα μία φορά την στήριξη του στο άθλημα της Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φίτνες,προχώρησε στην παραχώρηση κατάλληλου χώρου στην Ομοσπονδία μας για την στέγαση των γραφείων της εντός του αθλητικού συγκροτήματος Ναυπλίου.
Ο Προέδρος κ. Κολιγκιώνης και το Δ.Σ. της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. αισθάνονται την ανάγκη να ευχαριστήσουν την Πρόεδρο κ. Ράλλη και το Συμβούλιο του Δ.Ο.Π.Π.Α.Τ. Ναυπλίου για την ομόφωνη απόφαση παραχώρησης.

Η απόφαση έχει αναρτηθεί στην Διαύγεια:

https://diavgeia.gov.gr/doc/ΩΚΓΣΟΚΩΛ-5ΒΝ?inline=true

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Καλή κίνηση και καθόλου αυτονόητο βέβαια για το άθλημα του Bodybuilding και εδω καθαρα είναι η συμβολή του Προέδρου Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη και αυτη η κίνηση προσθέτει κύρος στην Ομοσπονδία αδιαμφισβήτητα ! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Πολύ καλή κίνηση από τον Πρόεδρο  κ. Κολιγκιώνη που βρήκε στέγη στο αθλητικο συγκροτήμα Ναυπλίου είναι μια εξέλιξη που δίνει άλλο κύρος στο άθλημα, και από την άλλη ο Δήμος Ναυπλίου έχει αγκαλιάσει το άθλημα της σωματικής διαπλασης αφού σε συνεργασία με την Π.Ο.Σ.Δ έχουν γίνει εκεί αγώνες τις Elite Pro.
Καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθεια της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.  για να μπορέσει το άθλημα που αγαπάμε να βρει τον δρόμο του.    :03. Clap:   :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ 24-01-2021*


*ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΙΟΥ ΤΗΣ Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. ΤΗΝ 24/01/2021*


Πραγματοποιήθηκε την 24 Ιανουαρίου 2021, η πρώτη για το νέο έτος συνεδρίαση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της Ομοσπονδίας με θέμα την ενημέρωση των μελών του για την τρέχουσα κατάσταση και τις ενέργειες του προεδρείου το τελευταίο διάστημα.
Η συνεδρίαση, λόγω της υγειονομικής κρίσης και των αναγκαίων μέτρων για την αντιμετώπιση της πανδημίας, έγινε μέσω τηλεδιάσκεψης στην οποία όλα τα μέλη εξέφρασαν τις θέσεις τους για σειρά ζητημάτων της Ομοσπονδίας.

Ο Πρόεδρος της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. κ. Κολιγκιώνης εξέφρασε στα μέλη την ικανοποίηση του για το γεγονός ότι το σύνολο των σωματείων της Ομοσπονδίας εγγράφτηκαν επιτυχώς στο Μητρώο Αθλητικών Σωματείων της Γ.Γ.Α. αποδεικνύοντας την άρτια οργάνωση τους και που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα όλα τα Σωματεία να λάβουν την έκτακτη επιχορήγηση του Υπουργείου.

Εν συνεχεία συζητήθηκαν θέματα στον τομέα της εκπαίδευσης (Επιμορφωτικά Σεμινάρια της IFBB-Σχολή Προπονητών Γ.Γ.Α. ) ενώ εγκρίθηκαν νέα σωματεία-μέλη που αιτήθηκαν την ένταξη τους στην Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.

Τέλος,αποφασίστηκε η προκήρυξη εκλογών για την ανάδειξη νέας διοίκησης και των άλλων οργάνων της Ομοσπονδίας στις 27 Μαρτίου 2021 όπου θα συμμετέχουν οι εκπρόσωποι των σωματείων που έχουν εγγραφεί στο αθλητικό μητρώο της ΓΓΑ.


ΓΙΑ ΤΟ Δ.Σ. της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.
Ο ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ ΚΟΛΙΓΚΙΩΝΗΣ Αναστάσιος 
Ο ΓΕΝ.ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΑΣ ΚΛΙΑΦΑΣ Στυλιανός

----------


## Polyneikos

Πρόσκληση προς τα εγγεγραμμένα στο μητρώο της Γ.Γ.Α. αθλητικά σωματεία-μέλη της ΠΟΣΔ προκειμένου να συμμετέχουν στην διαδικασία των Αρχαιρεσιών της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.  την Κυριακή 28 Μαρτίου 2021 στην έδρα της Ομοσπονδίας.

https://posd.gr/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/ΑΡΧΑΙΡΕΣΙΕΣ-ΠΟΣΔ.pdf

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*

Η Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. αποτελεί αναγνωρισμένο μέλος και επίσημο εκπρόσωπο της Παγκόσμιας Ομοσπονδίας International Union of Kettlebell Lifting (IUKL) η οποία είναι αναγνωρισμένη από την GAISF και μοναδικό επίσημο φορέα για την ανάπτυξη του αθλήματος της άρσης δραμιών (kettlebell lifting).

Με απόφαση του Δ.Σ. της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. πρόκειται να ιδρυθεί άμεσα τεχνική επιτροπή του κλάδου άθλησης της άρσης δραμιών η οποία θα είναι και αρμόδια για την περαιτέρω ανάπτυξη του αθλήματος στην Ελλάδα με την επανέναρξη των αθλητικών δραστηριοτήτων.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σημαντική και ουσιαστική εξέλιξη που αυξάνει την πολυπλευρικότητα της ομοσπονδίας και πάντα έχει σχέση με το σιδερένιο άθλημά μας που προσφέρει νέο ενδιαφέρον αλλα και κοινό :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ


Πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα 18/02/21 η παράδοση-παραλαβή του παραχωρούμενου χώρου εκ μέρους του Δ.Ο.Π.Π.Α.Τ.  Ναυπλίου προς την Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. σε εφαρμογή της 90/2020 ομόφωνης απόφασης του Οργανισμού,προκειμένου να στεγαστούν τα γραφεία της Ομοσπονδίας εντός του κολυμβητηρίου Ναυπλίου επί της Λεωφόρου Ναυπλίου-Νέας Κίου 1.
Στην παράδοση-παραλαβή του χώρου παρευρέθησαν *η Πρόεδρος του Δ.Ο.Π.Π.Α.Τ.  κ ΡΑΛΛΗ Μαρία* και το *μέλος του Δ.Σ. κ. ΧΕΛΙΩΤΗΣ* τους οποίους ο* Πρόεδρος της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. κ. Κολιγκιώνης* ευχαρίστησε ακόμα μία φορά για την στήριξη τους στην Ομοσπονδία και στο άθλημα της Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Φίτνες.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Σημαντική εξέλιξη και αναμενόμενη σύμφωνα με την προαναγγελία του Προέδρου κ Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη και ήταν δίκαιο και έγινε πράξη  :03. Thumb up: 
Βοηθα πολύ στην οργάνωση της Ομοσπονδίας και να υπάρχει μια Βάση Εδρα για τα γραφεία και τον σχεδιασμό και λειτουργία

----------


## Polyneikos

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ 28-03-2021

Ολοκληρώθηκαν με επιτυχία σήμερα 28/03/2021 οι εργασίες της ετήσιας Γενικής Συνέλευσης της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. η οποία πραγματοποιήθηκε με την μέθοδο της τηλεδιάσκεψης, με μεγάλη συμμετοχή και επίτευξη απαρτίας εκ μέρους των Σωματείων-Μελών της με δικαίωμα ψήφου.

α) Εγκρίθηκαν ομόφωνα ο Διοικητικός και Οικονομικός απολογισμός του 2020 καθώς και ο Προυπολογισμός Εσόδων-Εξόδων του 2021.

β) Εγκρίθηκε επίσης ομόφωνα και ο Εσωτερικός Κανονισμός της Ομοσπονδίας προς υποβολή στην Διεύθυνση Αγωνιστικού Αθλητισμού της Γ.Γ.Α.

γ) Τέλος ανακοινώθηκε η νέα σύνθεση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. έπειτα από την ανασυγκρότηση του η οποία έχει ως εξής :

1. Πρόεδρος: Κλιάφας Στυλιανός - Σωματική Διάπλαση Κέρκυρας
2. Αντιπρόεδρος: Χαρόβα Αλίκη - Ειρηνικός Παιάν
3. Γενικός Γραμματέας: Μπαίλη Ζωή - Α.Σ. Ελλάς Νους & Δύναμη
4. Ταμίας:Κωνασταντινίδης Γεώργιος - Ολύμπιος Ζευς
5. Ειδικός Γραμματέας:Δίγκα Σουλτάνα - Αχιλλέας Γρεβενών
6. Έφορος Άθλησης: Μπουζιάνας Γεώργιος - Διάπλαση Περιστερίου
7. Έφορος Υλικού: Τσιαμπάζης Στέφανος -  Διάπλαση Ορεστιάδας
8. Εκπρόσωπος Αθλητών: Μαργαρίτης Γεώργιος - Διάπλαση Λάρισα

----------


## Polyneikos

Η νέα Διοίκηση της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. αισθάνεται την ανάγκη να εκφράσει δημόσια τις ευχαριστίες της για την μεγάλη προσφορά του στο άθλημα  στον Ιδρυτικό Πρόεδρο της Ομοσπονδίας κ. Κολιγκιώνη  ο οποίος *επιθυμεί να επανέλθει στην αθλητική δραστηριότητα.*
Επίσης με απόφαση του Δ.Σ. στον κ. Κολιγκιώνη ανατίθονται καθήκοντα ειδικού συμβούλου της Ομοσπονδίας καθώς και ορίζεται Πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής Αγωνιστικού Σχεδιασμού και Εθνικών Ομάδων.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

αυτο σημαίνει νέα σελίδα με οργάνωση και τήρηση των κανόνων λειτουργίας όπως αρμόζει σε μια αναγνωρισμένη Ομοσπονδία , με βάση τον Αθλητικό Νόμο ! Καλή αρχή στα νέα καθήκοντα στούς ανθρώπους που ανέλαβαν και σύντομα στην κανονικότητα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*


Το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της Ομοσπονδίας σε εφαρμογή του άρθρου 22 παρ. 6 Ν 4726/2020 αποφάσισε ομόφωνα κατά την συνεδρίαση του την 26/03/2021 την συμμετοχή στο Δ.Σ. με δικαίωμα ψήφου στον εν ενεργεία αθλητή της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. *Μαργαρίτη Γεώργιο*  , ανώτερο αξιωματικό του Στρατού Ξηράς, ως εκπρόσωπο των αθλητών της Ομοσπονδίας.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Είναι σημαντικό ότι οι αθλητές της ομοσπονδίας θα έχουν για εκπρόσωπο τους έναν εν ενεργεία αθλητή και μάλιστα Elite Pro,καλή αρχή στο νέο πόστο που θα αναλάβει.    :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ 24-10-2021*


Συνάντηση Εργασίας σε ιδιαίτερο φιλικό κλίμα πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα μεταξύ του Γενικού Γραμματέα της Διεθνούς Επιτροπής Μεσογειακών Αγώνων κ. Ιάκωβου Φιλιππούση, του Προέδρου της IFBB Dr Rafael Santonja και της Διοίκησης της ΠΟΣΔ με αντικείμενο την συμμετοχή της IFBB στους Παράκτιους Μεσογειακούς Αγώνες τους 2023 που θα διεξαχθούν στην Κρήτη.


Άμεσα θα ξεκινήσει η διαδικασία εκ μέρους της IFBB σε συνεργασία με την Διεθνή Επιτροπή 
Μεσογειακών Αγώνων προκειμένου η Διεθνής Ομοσπονδία του αθλήματος να συμμετέχει και στους Μεσογειακούς Παράκτιους αγώνες όπως κάνει ήδη στην Ασία και στην Λατινική Αμερική ενώ συμμετέχει και ως άθλημα του επίσημου προγράμματος των Παναμερικανικών αγώνων.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ*

Συνάντηση με τον Διοικητή του Εθνικού Οργανισμού Καταπολέμησης Αντι-ντόπινγκ *Δρ. Λέων Γρηγόρη* είχαν σήμερα ο* Πρόεδρος της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. κ. Κλιάφας Στέλιος* και ο *Αντιπρόεδρος της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. κ. Κουκάκης Θάνος*, Ιατρός Χειρούργος Ορθοπαιδικός στις εγκαταστάσεις του Ε.Ο.Κ.Α.Ν. στο Ολυμπιακό Αθλητικό Κέντρο Αθηνών στα πλαίσια της συνεχούς συνεργασίας των δύο φορέων.

Η Διοίκηση της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. ενημερώθηκε πλήρως για τις δραστηριότητες και τον νέο τρόπο λειτουργίας του Οργανισμού και εξέφρασε την πρόθεση για τη διενέργεια επιμορφωτικών και εκπαιδευτικών δράσεων από κοινού με τον ΕΟΚΑΝ στηρίζοντας την εκστρατεία ενημέρωσης και ευαισθητοποίησης ενάντια στο ντόπινγκ σε περιβάλλοντα μαζικής και ατομικής εκγύμνασης με κεντρικό μήνυμα «Stop στα αναβολικά, χωρίς αναβολή» για έναν καθαρό αθλητισμό.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aγωνιστικός Σχεδιασμός Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. 2022

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ
*

Πραγματοποιήθηκε σήμερα 30/01/2022,μέσω τηλεδιάσκεψης, η Ετήσια Γενική Συνέλευση  της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. με πλήρη απαρτία των σωματείων-μελών τα οποία είχαν δικαίωμα ψήφου.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της συνέλευσης ψηφίστηκαν ομόφωνα:

α) Η τροποποίηση του καταστατικού της Ομοσπονδίας με σκοπό την προσαρμογή του στα άρθρα 3, 5, 14, 22 και 24 του ν. 2725/1999.

β) Η κατάθεση νέου εσωτερικού κανονισμού στις αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες της Γ.Γ.Α.

γ) Ο Οικονομικός απολογισμός και έκθεση πεπραγμένων 2021 και

δ) ο Προϋπολογισμός έτους 2022

Το σύνολο των μελών που τοποθετήθηκαν κατά τη διάρκεια της Συνέλευσης εξέφρασαν την ικανοποίηση τους για την ανάπτυξη και πρόοδο της Ομοσπονδίας, την εμπιστοσύνη τους στην τωρινή διοίκηση  καθώς και την πεποίθηση ότι το 2022 θα είναι ακόμα πιο γόνιμο σε αθλητικό και διοικητικό επίπεδο για την Ομοσπονδία και τα καλλιεργούμενα αθλήματα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το Βodybuilding.gr επισκέφθηκε το Συνέδριο  στα πλαίσια του Εθνικού Στρατηγικού Σχεδίου για τον Aθλητισμό και την Αθλητική Έκθεση το οποίο είναι σε εξέλιξη  στο Κλειστό Γυμναστήριο Δημήτριος Τόφαλος στην Πάτρα.

Φωτογραφίες με Στελέχη της Ομοσπονδίας Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness καθώς και τα X-treme Stores

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ωραίες φωτο και αξιος εκπρόσωπος του φόρουμ μας ο Πάνος που μπόρεσε και παρεβρέθηκε στον χώρο του Συνεδρίου

----------


## Muscleboss

Ήταν μια ενδιαφέρουσα επίσκεψη και είχα μια προσωπική αναλυτική ενημέρωση από τον κ. Κώστα Τεκλή για την ΠΟΣΔ, τους στόχους και τα πλάνα της για το άθλημα της σωματικής διάπλασης. Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα μου ακούστηκαν όλα και αναμένουμε νεότερα, ειδικά στους αγώνες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ανανεωμένη ιστοσελίδα της Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. είναι γεγονός!
Ενημερωθείτε για όλα τα τελευταία νέα,τις δραστηριότητες και οποιαδήποτε άλλη πληροφορία σχετικά με την Ομοσπονδία στο https://posd.gr/

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αγωνιστικός Σχεδιασμός Π.Ο.Σ.Δ. Εαρινής Περιόδου 2023 -* *Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness
*

 ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΟ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ & FITNESS & ΑΡΣΗΣ ΔΡΑΜΙΩΝ 08-09/04/2023 (ΝΑΥΠΛΙΟ)


 IFBB ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ & FITNESS 03-08/05/2023 (ΙΣΠΑΝΙΑ)


 ΠΟΣΔ - ΑΣ ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟ ΒΟΡΕΙΟΥ ΕΛΛΑΔΟΣ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ & FITNESS 13-14/05/2023 (ΒΕΡΟΙΑ)


 ΠΟΣΔ - ΑΣ ΑΝΤΑΡΗΣ ΠΟΣΔ ΔΙΑΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ MR KΡHTH 20-21/05/2023 (ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)


*LINK*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Πανελλήνια Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης | Απολογισμός 2022*

----------

